# Video flickering in itunes



## baghtal (Jan 5, 2000)

Hey all,

A problem just started for me out of the blue, When i view a video file in itunes (m4v format) the screen will flicker with black lines/blocks (not like pixelating) /and full black.

It just started yesterday but now does it with videos i've watched before that weren't having problems before.

i tried uninstall/reinstall itunes, and upgrading to newest version (7.0.2.16) I'm running XP Home on an HP laptop, 1 gig ram, and a NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400, 512 MB.


Any ideas?


----------



## baghtal (Jan 5, 2000)

Okay, so after playing around some more, i've discovered that it's a problem with ANY video played full screen, with any software (i've tried windows media, real player, and winamp). . .

Anything?


----------



## baghtal (Jan 5, 2000)

It was a network monitoring utility (the name of which i can't remember now) that was causing the flickering. 

The program lived in the task but but after uninstalling it, the problem went away


----------

